# nursing in saskatchewan



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

hello to all expats!! Would like to ask about nursing opportunities in sask.. Any info will be appreciated!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.srna.org/


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

I've started with my registration and still waiting for the checklist, as of now i'm starting to look around for possible employment.. Any info on this matter? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi ging!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Cindy, you do no say where you are from so I don't know if your nursing credentials are recognized here. At the very least, you need to pass a CNATS examination to nurse in Canada.

CNATS examination

This examination is only held in Canada and is run four times a year, usually in January, June, August and October. Check with the relevant provincial authority as this may not always be the case.

The exam consists of around 300 multiple choice questions, and is divided into two books, one book is written in the morning and another is written in the afternoon. Three hours is given to complete each book.

Further information and guidelines concerning this exam is available on the Canadian Nurses' Association website.


----------

